# snow SNowww SNOWWWW!



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

we don't really get snow that much here (as you may tell from my excitement)







you are never too old to play in the snow on your own, even if the neighbours are looking at you in a funny way.


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay London has more than you  Nice snowman. I made one with 2 heads!


----------



## joey (Feb 2, 2009)

woop and something to reach 10 chars!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 2, 2009)

Who doesn't have to go to school today? *raises hand*


----------



## Escher (Feb 2, 2009)

*raises hand*

well, i went, but now im back!!

you look very pleased with yourself there charlie


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 2, 2009)

Snow cuber xD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

of course i look pleased! wouldn't you be? i have a friend!!

haha we are all at home today, everything is cancelled! brilliant, i hope it lasts until tomorrow.

i did however get myself into a pickle on the train this morning because they just kept getting cancelled. why has nobody provided our trains with special snow coats?!


----------



## panyan (Feb 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Who doesn't have to go to school today? *raises hand*



me too! i got a text from my teacher telling me not to bother - no school!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

your teacher texts you?!

*anxiously waits for more snow to fall so that arnaud can have a friend*


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Feb 2, 2009)

No fair!!! From where I live, there is no snow. Too bad im near the equator.

How did the snow fall? Overnight? Or slowly, day by day?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 2, 2009)

*raises hand*

in germany is holiday 
we always have snow in winter ^^
but in winter i wish it were summer and in summer i wish it were winter


----------



## tim (Feb 2, 2009)

Snow's awesome .


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2009)

Snow day snow day!

Went to school, had first lessons, then got told to go back home. Screw that, I've been snowball fighting and sledging for the past 3 hours  I'm meant to have a school trip tomorrow, but at the this rate it might be cancelled.


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 2, 2009)

ImNOTnoob said:


> No fair!!! From where I live, there is no snow. Too bad im near the equator.
> 
> How did the snow fall? Overnight? Or slowly, day by day?



Yeah so sad we live in Singapore, near equator. No snow


----------



## Crossed (Feb 2, 2009)

Not a lot of snow where i live in Norway. It's freakin cold tho.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 2, 2009)

hey, the landscape is beautyful! is that the what you see when you out your window?! Great!


----------



## Edam (Feb 2, 2009)

it's snowing here but not settling.. always seem to miss proper snow. there's never any in the south west and now nothing where i am in the midlands! not Fair!


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

It's snowing loads in Sheffield. Unfortunately when it snows in the UK the whole country goes into panic and the roads are chaos. They are already sending people home from work so they can get home safe. 

Nice snowman Charlie !


----------



## Crossed (Feb 2, 2009)

The second picture in my other post is taken from my bedroom, and the other pictures is taken from our top floor (wich basicly is where i live).

Excuse my english, but I guess it's typical norwegian?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 2, 2009)

cool, thats really beautiful!
hm... my english isnt the best, too... im from germany xD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 2, 2009)

Heavy snow here in Nottingham -- my kids were playing out in the garden in their pyjamas and wellies before school!


----------



## skwishy (Feb 2, 2009)

Man I wish I could get a snow day. I live in Utah, which is know for its snow, so even when we get a foot of snow or more school is still in session. 2 years ago I even had to stay at school for most of the day without the power on just so that they could officially call it a day. Snow doesn't really stop anything here


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

i wish it looked like norway here, much prettier! the snow keeps falling... for those of you near the equator, pretend you are here!!

michael... your kids actually went to school today?


----------



## Garmon (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe tomorrow here in Cardiff


----------



## Bomber (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't believe that the rest of the country got a day off! I still had to go to Sixth Form despite the snow, it's even snowing now!
We had a warning during 4th Period that it is a possibility that the School building will be closed but to listen to the radio. That means we're all getting our hopes up!
Wow, it's quite heavy now! You never know, that snow day might happen!

Unfortunately, where I am I am relatively close to the sea meaning less snow overall, in other places I have lived they literally get snow that can be measured in feet! That's rare in the UK so if any Americans or snowy place people think Brits are weird I reassure you that we are not totally insane!


----------



## Ewks (Feb 2, 2009)

Not fair! You guys get a day off just because it's snowing. This is my 10th year in school and we haven't gotten a single day off just because of weather.

We've had snow for like a month now and it's been really cold for the last 3 months. But I wouldn't change Finland to anything. I like the winter and the summer here.






A picture for dark, cold and definitely snowy Finland.


----------



## julesv (Feb 2, 2009)

I know London is under too!! Woo!!! 2 snow days


----------



## gasmus (Feb 2, 2009)

I had an exam today so i was soooo happy when i saw the snow coz i thought itd be postponed

but the exam was easy so i dont mind

im unprepared for tomorrows exam though so maybe tomorrow il be lucky


----------



## Edam (Feb 2, 2009)

woo, finally!


----------



## Escher (Feb 2, 2009)

gasmus said:


> I had an exam today so i was soooo happy when i saw the snow coz i thought itd be postponed
> 
> but the exam was easy so i dont mind
> 
> im unprepared for tomorrows exam though so maybe tomorrow il be lucky



well, good luck, in either situation!

ive just been sledging for about 2 and a half hours  we made an awesome snowman, and took loads of pics. we then added an appendage and had much more fun with the pics then 

and :. i conclude that snow is awesome.


----------



## julesv (Feb 2, 2009)

I should of brought my skiis to London to hit some rails... ****


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> your teacher texts you?!


My teacher also has all of our mobile phone numbers and sometimes uses them 

We don't have that much of snow here at the moment, but in the mountain area, of course, we have; I'm gonna go skiing for a week next week 

Snow IS awesome (although I'm quite used to it, it's always cool. The first snow is always like: "Look, the first snow, let's go out and do a snowball battle" [which happened at a party in November, we all got out to do a snowball battle in the middle of the night being a bit drunk x D] )


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2009)

Not just a snowball fight, a snowball battle! 

I'm tired now from all the snow fun...


----------



## Garmon (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay snow in Cardiff!!! Hopefully no school tomorrow!!


----------



## CAT13 (Feb 2, 2009)

You all are excited about maybe getting a snow day... Last week I got 4(!) snow days! Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday.
BUT, Those 4 days, plus the 3 or 4 days off from the hurricane means that I have to make up some school later


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> and :. i conclude that snow is awesome.



meh !

I just crashed into 2 cars coming down a steep hill. 

I HATE snow !!!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 2, 2009)

*Does not raise hand* =(

South Carolina does not get much snow... We got an inch this year. That is the most we have gotten in the past 3 years. Although, 5 years ago we got 16 inches. I would like to have that again.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> You all are excited about maybe getting a snow day... Last week I got 4(!) snow days! Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday.
> BUT, Those 4 days, plus the 3 or 4 days off from the hurricane means that I have to make up some school later



you have to make up the days? WOW that sucks


----------



## MistArts (Feb 2, 2009)

It's suppose to snow in Northern Virginia tomorrow. *Yays*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i wish it looked like norway here, much prettier! the snow keeps falling... for those of you near the equator, pretend you are here!!
> 
> michael... your kids actually went to school today?



Yes, no day off for my girls  not today anyway, the schools seem rather too well prepared for my liking 

The younger had to battle the snow for a full 100 meters to the school at the end of our street! The elder had a bus journey to secondary school - most things were running as usual.


----------



## coolmission (Feb 2, 2009)

No snow here -.- I drove off to Aachen just as it started to snow in Luxembourg


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh geez I'm sick of snow already we had almost 12 inches of snow last week and there's still like 4 inches left lol. My school closed for 3 days


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 2, 2009)

No snow up here, we used to get lots of hail. We visit Nevada if we want to see snow.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 2, 2009)

All it has to do is snow, and you get a day off? We need at LEAST 6 inches of snow here to even think about closing school... sometimes 8 inches doesn't cut it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

but we're pathetic english people that can't stand the cold!


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> but we're pathetic english people that can't stand the cold!



haha, I couldn't agree more. 

Britain are so ill prepared for such weather, a bit of snow and the country comes to a standstill. 

I'm still peeved about bumping the car earlier, ruddy snow !


----------



## Crossed (Feb 2, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> All it has to do is snow, and you get a day off? We need at LEAST 6 inches of snow here to even think about closing school... sometimes 8 inches doesn't cut it.



What?!
I've never gotten a day off because of snow, and many times there have been more than 50cm (50 centimeters = 19.68 inches) of snow.


----------



## Escher (Feb 2, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > and :. i conclude that snow is awesome.
> ...



ouch, were they/you okay? more than just a scratched bumper?

its all a point of perspective. im 100% pedestrian, so it means that i can walk up the middle of roads, throw snowballs, skip around and generally have a party, without having to worry (too much) about smashing into cars


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



the joys of being a pedestrian, lol. 

yeah it was only minor damage (headlight), the other cars were parked and I was ok thanks.


----------



## coinman (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh what a fuzz over some snow  

If everything was closed in case of a snow fall in Sweden not mush would be done during the winter time. There is also a law that you have to use studded tyres in the winter, this make traffic safer. 

As it is now in Stockholm we don't have more snow then you! But some years there is 50-100cm of snow her. In northern sweden there can be up to 2 or even 3 meters of snow some times! 

Ones when i was on a trip to the mountains in the north for downhill skiing i went out to pee (only in my long legged underwear and shoes) one morning and it felt very cold so i had a look at the thermometer, it was 43 below zero celsius!


----------



## Lofty (Feb 3, 2009)

sigh...
no snow in Florida...
It was below freezing for a week or so tho. Like 20 degrees F...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 3, 2009)

crazy, we got the day off again. english people really CAN'T function in the cold!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2009)

we had one snow day here (southern Ontario, Canada) last week...but most of us didn't have school that day anyway since it was during the exam break >_> ...such a waste


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay! Both my girls have the day off school today. I've made it to work: cycling on ice is fun!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 3, 2009)

I missed all of last week


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

kaixax555 said:


> ImNOTnoob said:
> 
> 
> > No fair!!! From where I live, there is no snow. Too bad im near the equator.
> ...



Same here. Furthermore, snow = no school.

Or at least that's what I learnt from American cartoons.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 3, 2009)

there are 5000 schools closed in the UK today, lol.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 3, 2009)

... yet we didn't have the day off, and I live in Nottingham like Michael!

But I had a school trip to London today, to the O2 arena. Wow, there was loads of snow outside, maybe 10 inches in some spots. That made for some awesome snowball fights.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 3, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Yay! Both my girls have the day off school today. I've made it to work: cycling on ice is fun!



cycling on ice is dangerous


----------



## Musturd (Feb 3, 2009)

It took me 45-50 minutes to get home from school today (NOT CANCELED OR CLOSED EARLY), which is about double the time that it normally takes. I skidded a few times, and passed a bunch of cars that were in snow banks...

I find it strange that there are snow storms all over the world at around the same time.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2009)

Bah! In Minnesota, we had school cancelled last week, not because of snow, but because it was just too cold and the buses wouldn't start.


----------



## CAT13 (Feb 3, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > You all are excited about maybe getting a snow day... Last week I got 4(!) snow days! Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday.
> ...



We have to make up 2 (maybe 3) of those days. We were supposed to get Feb. 18 and 19 off, but not anymore.
And it is snowing quite a bit now, so we might get another delay/snow day to make up.


----------



## VirKill (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah...not fair too!

I need a miracle to have it here in my backyard (see my location)

Can I just make some snow out from my fridge? (randomstupidquestion)


----------



## Crossed (Feb 4, 2009)

Finally some snow in Norway too!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 8, 2009)

hey, here's the snowman that i built last year!








any comment?


----------



## tim (Feb 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> hey, here's the snowman that i built last year!



Uhm, i see snow, but where's the man?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 8, 2009)

tim said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > hey, here's the snowman that i built last year!
> ...






he's lying under the snow


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 9, 2009)

That... That is quite disturbing...


----------



## Odin (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought the snow was giving me the finger dude. Kind of creepy.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 9, 2009)

i'm not sure i enjoyed that snow creation


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


Poor guy! Looks like he's been crushed by a huge thermometer falling from the sky.


----------



## Edam (Feb 9, 2009)

I went home over the weekend, and as such,, greetings from devon! 
(currently going through the most snow for 22 years!)


----------



## CAT13 (Feb 9, 2009)

Poor cube! It must be cold. You should take it inside beside the fireplace with a nice cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 9, 2009)

it s snowing every where around england..
except from where i am


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 9, 2009)

I just _had_ to do it.



I rebuilt the man in Paint, would've looked better if I had used Gimp/PS


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 22, 2009)

Bump

I know that there has been a bit of snow in the UK over the past few days

And I was wondering if Charlie had done another one of her amazing sculptures?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

We don't get snow in Florida .


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2009)

We got 1-2 feet in the Northeast US this weekend. It was pretty intense.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 22, 2009)

heavy snow here in ireland
i doubt if my flight will be delayed by the snow


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 22, 2009)

In Australia, we get fires during christmas. O.O


----------



## TMOY (Dec 22, 2009)

At Clermont Open I arrived early on Sunday, the venue was not open yet and it started snowing. So I decided to try cubing under the snow. It was fun until I had to stop because my hands were getting too cold.


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 22, 2009)

We got snow in Hamburg (and in the most parts of Germany) !

I'm hoping for a white christmas .


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2009)

The only snow in Texas right now is on the front page.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 22, 2009)

Today it reached 36 decrees C in my home town. Tomorrow (23/12/2009) it will be 42 degrees C. It rarely ever snows in Adelaide. And if it ever does, it is always in the Adelaide Hills area around Mt Lofty.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 22, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Today it reached 36 decrees C in my home town. Tomorrow (23/12/2009) it will be 42 degrees C. It rarely ever snows in Adelaide. And if it ever does, it is always in the Adelaide Hills area around Mt Lofty.



And according to my weather gidget, it's still 31.0C at 9:25pm. Australian weather sucks. It's going to be hard to sleep tonight.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 22, 2009)

I lived in Melbourne from March 1970 to January 1974 and my parents told me that in winter and on very cold days, it regularly snowed in the Dandenong ranges. 

So it is possible that I might of thrown a snowball or built a snowman when I went to the Dandenong Ranges with my parents back then.

To honor this almost four years in Melbourne, I invented an online name called "Darkangel2347". It was invented on June 19, 2007.


----------



## joey (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol adelaide, city of churches.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 6, 2010)

For anyone that doesn't know, the Mid-Atlantic/North Eastern United States got pounded with snow last night. It took me and my dad a good 3 or 4 hours to shovel my driveway. We measured 22 inches of snow still not cleared from the roads.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 6, 2010)

mcciff2112 said:


> For anyone that doesn't know, the Mid-Atlantic/North Eastern United States got pounded with snow last night. It took me and my dad a good 3 or 4 hours to shovel my driveway. We measured 22 inches of snow still not cleared from the roads.



I wish we could get that here in the UK
We get about 2 inches 
and everyone's like wow its a blizzard


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I wish we could get that here in the UK



No you don't.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we could get that here in the UK
> ...



+(a lot!)
I work on building sites. Believe me, I DO NOT wish we could get that here in the UK.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we could get that here in the UK
> ...



Can't be that bad
Snow balls
Snowmen
Sleighing

You guys mush be having a whale of a time
No school too


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 6, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Except for the fact that today is saturday and it prevented me from going to a competition :/.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 6, 2010)

Yellow and black snow you want that? :| Damn New York winters


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


THIS

But anyway, I made Charlie a snowman, but then a 11 yr ran into it and killed it 
And yes. I mean it was like 5ft tall. Epic. And it had a pyraminx for a head.
I'll probably make another tomorrow.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

I just spent the last hour or two roasting marshmellows in the snow. Epic time.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 6, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Yea see that's great and all, but this isn't a Disney movie. Having that much snow is actually pretty miserable, since it pretty much shuts down everything.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 6, 2010)

I started to shovel...then I decided it would be easier if I jumped in my FJ cruiser and just plow through it. My plan worked...not only was it fun but it only took 5 minutes to level my driveway. 

The big problem has been roofs collapsing and power outages, I feel bad for the people who have been left without power since yesterday. Certainly good weather to stay in and practice.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Having that much snow is actually pretty miserable, since *it pretty much shuts down everything*.



C'mon, much of what we need is delivered in underground tubes. Water, electricity, internet... I'm just waiting for food, cause pizza delivery still does get stuck.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

I want snow!


----------



## Edmund (Feb 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we could get that here in the UK
> ...



Yes he does. 
I had an epic night out with a close friend of mine. We made a this big clump so snow at one intersection that got this one guy so mad, we then on some slightly cleared streets and got our bikes and hooked up sleds to the back. It was so much fun! I'm just sad it's all gonna start melting so soon!

If only this happened during the school week!

Oh and last night there was a lightning and lightning + snow = the sky turning green! Spectacular. It was amazing.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Having that much snow is actually pretty miserable, since *it pretty much shuts down everything*.
> ...



Water yes, but electricity around here for residential houses is over wires, and assuming you use wifi, that goes down with the electricity.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Having that much snow is actually pretty miserable, since *it pretty much shuts down everything*.
> ...



We should have food transport tubes. They'd make food deliveries a lot easier, apart from the payment, which I suppose could be done electronically.
Meh. The future?


----------



## (R) (Feb 6, 2010)

its still snowing were I am


----------



## Edmund (Feb 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> its still snowing were I am



Hella jealous.
I was just pissed this was all weekend snow


----------



## shelley (Feb 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Everything should be transported by a series of tubes. Trucks get stuck in the snow.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah, yes, Shelley said that much better than I did.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 6, 2010)

awwww, i only got 7 inches... and i had to shovel the driveway...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> awwww, i only got 7 inches...



That's what...


----------



## Edmund (Feb 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > awwww, i only got 7 inches...
> ...


she said.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Edmund said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Good call.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 6, 2010)

i went to shovel my driveway, i got to the end, got back to the beginning, and found that it had basically re-snowed itself.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 6, 2010)

never see big snows here. maybe because it's near the sea?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> C'mon, much of what we need is delivered in underground tubes. Water, electricity, internet....



My internet is fine, but my cable has been down since last night. There are many areas, including my brother's college dorm, that have been without power for the same amount of time. I am also aware of many places conserving water because some of the water companies were without power early Saturday.


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 7, 2010)

We got 20 inches of it today. Lucky for us, our power never went off.


----------



## Logan (Feb 7, 2010)

We're getting some up here! Not a ton, but it's decent.

off topic: <<<<<---New picture!!! yay!


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

all you people get pounded with snow, we in southern California get rain poured on us.

I actually spent most of my life in Idaho, and my family doesn't really like snow, so we moved to cali. I absolutely dispise of snow, and rain is ok...just kind of annoying. :|


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 7, 2010)

fundash said:


> all you people get pounded with snow, we in southern California get rain poured on us.
> 
> I actually spent most of my life in Idaho, and my family doesn't really like snow, so we moved to cali. I absolutely dispise of snow, and rain is ok...just kind of annoying. :|


Rain is the second best possible weather. After snow. I get too much sun light, too much heat. That's why I like rain and snow.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 7, 2010)

yes. i managed to become legolas and walk on snow today


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 8, 2010)

In Los Angeles, it never snows.
FOL


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 10, 2010)

*Snowpocalypse*

School here (Fairfax County, Virginia) was just canceled for the whole week!
In other words, 10 days off in a row  (the previous Friday was also canceled)

The downside is, we now have to either add school days to the end of the year, or make the school hours longer...


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 10, 2010)

toronto has pathetic winters
today, it was colder than usual and i said
Yay, Canada is Canada again!!


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 10, 2010)

My county in WV was closed for tomorrow. yay. 4th day in a row.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 10, 2010)

lucky.

i can only make snowmen like 20 cm high, and i can only fit one rasin onto its head, so i guess its a cyclops.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 10, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



You may not know this, but there are different types of snow. So just because there's snow, doesn't mean you can make a snowman or snowballs even.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 10, 2010)

My school is closd today, looking at at least a two hour delay tomorrow.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



No But I bet it it still nice to look at 
and even if you can't make snowmen or snowballs, you could still do the Sleighing.

And school would be closed tooo


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 11, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> My county in WV was closed for tomorrow. yay. 4th day in a row.



nice. We've got 2 days off in my district. Going back to school tomorrow since the storm passed and the roads are clear


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 11, 2010)

Why won't anything hit the mid-west? I want fresh snow! Not that yucky brown stuff.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 11, 2010)

I want snow! (I'm in Florida). I heard it's going below 32 degrees in Florida! Yay!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 11, 2010)

Texas gets icy rain once a year, or like a half inch of snow and schools canceled.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> toronto has pathetic winters
> today, it was colder than usual and i said
> Yay, Canada is Canada again!!



I know  it was raining a while ago, in January, IN CANADA!!!!

I want the two feet of snow back


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I want snow!



We're getting buckets of rain, hale, and lightning and thunder, at the same time. We're right in the middle of the storm. It's sooooo loud. Our cats are going crazy. It might not be snowing, but this is the next closest thing.


----------



## Faz (Feb 11, 2010)

Omfg, yeah, Loud lightning atm ^^


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Omfg, yeah, Loud lightning atm ^^



lucky. I love lighting and thunderstorms, they're so cool to watch and listen to. I'll trade you the snow for the lightning.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Omfg, yeah, Loud lightning atm ^^



Lol, my brother checked the radar and said, "I think it's gonna hit in a minute or two," 2 minutes later when I was back on the computer, blackout, lights flickering, then boom. I think our house was hit. And lots of the thunder timed with the lightning. The storm stopped 5 mins before your post over here


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 11, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> No But I bet it it still nice to look at
> and even if you can't make snowmen or snowballs, you could still do the Sleighing.
> 
> And school would be closed tooo



Sure it's nice to look at, but it gets old after a few minutes. Especially after trying to drive though snow that is higher than the bumper of your car. I've hardly left my house this last week,, I've spent around six hours altogether shoveling snow into a pile taller than I am, I haven't been to school since last Thursday, so I'm sick of cubing and video games, and I'm lucky to even have power and working internet. A little bit of snow is alright, but a lot of snow really sucks.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 16, 2010)

bump.

SNOW DAY 
I'm happy. I've never gotten a full-blown snow day in college before. Only less than half-days.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> bump.
> 
> SNOW DAY
> I'm happy. I've never gotten a full-blown snow day in college before. Only less than half-days.



ooh me too, but I'm not in college  A nice storm hit my area yesterday and lasted until about 6:30 

EDIT: Oh wait... you're in OH too 

We probably got hit by the same storm.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > bump.
> ...


i have a snow day too 
i'll probably have one tomorrow as well


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...


pssht. that's cuz you're in the same city as me  Btw, not to ask for personal info, but what area of the city do you live in?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...


indiana, about 30 mins away from cincy, as close to ohio as you can get without being in it


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Cool  I'm north north east of the city out in the suburbs.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...


are you going to IW?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2010)

Unfortunately not  My dad's going on business trip during Indiana and I don't think my Mom would be happy about the drive.

If there's ever a comp in the summer or late spring near enough where I live, I'll probably attend, so long as it's not early June.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 16, 2010)

What?!?! I live in Vermont that about as northeast as it gets and we have like 5 inches...


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Unfortunately not  My dad's going on business trip during Indiana and I don't think my Mom would be happy about the drive.
> 
> If there's ever a comp in the summer or late spring near enough where I live, I'll probably attend, so long as it's not early June.


well me and my friends may be hosting the Cincinnati Summer Open 2010, but we aren't sure yet, we probably won't really start planning anything until school is out though


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 16, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> What?!?! I live in Vermont that about as northeast as it gets and we have like 5 inches...


I think Columbus had 6-9 yesterday, and a few more last night and today. I can't say I understand the decision to cancel school today though, since the roads are much better today than yesterday.


----------

